# Glass Canopy size?



## Topfeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

my tank is apparently old and there doesn't seem to be any glass canopies that are compatible

on the top the tank is divided into two halves and each measure at 

Width 16.5in
length 29 in
diagonal measures about 33in

does that mean that I should look for 33in canopies and/or hoods?*H2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think a canopy for a 29 gallon will fit.


----------



## Topfeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I think a canopy for a 29 gallon will fit.


thanks, how are the dimensions calculated for the canopies anyway?

EDIT does it mean that I should buy a canopy that is 29in long?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's your dimensions:

Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Tops

In the overview section, it says the proper sizes of the tops. It looks like the 30"-rated top is your best bet.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just measure inside edge to inside edge of the inside lip where the glass would sit. The back to front measurement wont really matter because the glass will not go all the way to the back. You'll have a plastic piece back there for your filters and other stuff. If not in that link, back out and check other manufacturers.


----------



## Ben-dragonglass (Dec 11, 2020)

Topfeeder said:


> my tank is apparently old and there doesn't seem to be any glass canopies that are compatible
> 
> on the top the tank is divided into two halves and each measure at
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben-dragonglass (Dec 11, 2020)

glass manufacturer in China，


----------

